# Jack, You Pay Way Too Much For Baby Tin Step Flashings



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Try ordering bulk form RayTec Manufacturing.

They have lots of other materials to supply also, but I get all of my baby tins from them.

No website, so I will get the 800# for you guys when I get back to my office.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Try ordering bulk form RayTec Manufacturing.
> 
> They have lots of other materials to supply also, but I get all of my baby tins from them.
> 
> ...


I am paying $25.5 for a bundle of step flashings.

They are 8” x 8” and 50 per bundle.

That equals about $0.6 per lineal foot.

I think they should be making these larger now that most shingles are metric, 8” doesn’t allow enough overlap.

I don’t have time to make them I would rather buy them already made.

My supplier will fabricate them for 10” x 8” for $0.9 each. At that rate it would cost me $1.13 oer linial foot of flashing.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Contact RayTec at (877) 800-2500 and just order their price list catalog.

Lots of sizes and colors available.

Ed


----------

